# C SPIRE TETHERING BLOCK (HOW TO GET AROUND IT)



## larryp1962

I found a link on how to get around C Spires Tethering block.

I know if your running the latest ICS Roms you can tether from Tethering &portable hot spot if your using google chrome.

But if you use internet explorer & mozilla fire fox it doesn't work.

So this will work for non ICS roms too.

In the link he used mozilla fire fox 11. But it work's on mozilla fire fox 13, (I Tested it myself)

The link can explain it better than i can.

Just go here : The Hattiesburg Hacktivist: C Spire Personalized Thieves


----------



## add144

Porn alert.


----------

